# PENANG | The Light Waterfront Development News



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *The new commercial area* (NEW RENDERING)
> taken from
> www.surbana.com


Phase II
From Malaysian forum


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow this in is a cool project


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Developers still drawn to Penang's allure*
By Marina Emmanuel Published: 2009/12/08

Penang remains a property hotspot with developers from both the island and the Klang Valley, with the number of new projects increasing in the third quarter of this year. 

Despite fears of a property bubble, notably in the condominium market, developers appear to be forging ahead with new and innovative launches on the island where foreign buyers are making a beeline for homes with a commanding view of the sea or hills.

The new developments are scattered across the island and players include Eastern and Oriental Bhd (E&O), IJM Land Bhd, SP Setia Bhd, Mah Sing Group Bhd and the Penang-based Ivory Properties Group and MTT Properties and Development.

These players have not only been marketing their projects to Malaysians but also in neighbouring countries and farther away, like South Korea and Great Britain.

In a report titled "Pounding the Pavement in Penang" on November 5, CIMB expressed optimism over the outlook for landed residential property on the island, and even seafronting condominiums.

"We believe residential property prices in Penang have appreciated strongly in recent years due to some short- to medium-term supply constraints and the influx of Klang Valley developers.

"The high quality and exciting property products offered by these aggressive developers will not only attract upgraders from Penang but also buyers of holiday homes from Kuala Lumpur, Singapore and Hong Kong," the research firm said.

If seafront condominiums on reclaimed land look to be the prime beneficiaries of robust demand, then IJM Land and E&O are set to do well with their projects.

"We feel that the property market in Penang is still resilient as prices are lower when benchmarked against those for integrated developments in cities like Kuala Lumpur, Singapore and Bangkok," IJM Land managing director Datuk Soam Heng Choon said.

"Also, the base lending rate is still low and some cash-rich investors are switching from the stock market to property."

*IJM Land's "The Light" waterfront project on reclaimed land along the Jelutong Expressway is an ambitious development set to raise the bar for property prices in the state.

Phase 1, which sprawls over 16ha, comprises residential units and is expected to take six years to complete. The second phase will encompass 41.2ha and take 15 years to be developed.*

The gross development value of both phases is reported to be RM5.5 billion.

"We are still optimistic about demand owing to the fact that 'The Light' is the only integrated waterfront development in Penang with iconic landmark buildings such as an information technology hub, promenade mall, seafront boardwalk, convention and exhibition centre, boutique hotel and marina club," Soam said.

"For E&O, based on the positive take-up of our earlier properties and the registered interest in our upcoming launches, prospects of the property market in Penang are highly encouraging," its executive director Eric Chan Kok Leong said.

From the time the company launched its first batch of terraced homes at its seafront reclaimed land till now, E&O has been seeing strong take-up for its "Seri Tanjung Pinang" offerings, he added.

Located about 15 minutes from George Town, the mixed residential and commercial project features two phases over a development period of between 15 years and 20 years.

Seri Tanjung Pinang's Ariza Seafront Terraces and Serviced Residences achieved at least 80 per cent take-up within a few weeks of their soft launch, its developer said.

"In fact, all 33 units of the Ariza Seafront Terraces were sold within a mere three hours of launch.

"What's more, a balloting system had to be put in place for the four units with direct sea frontage," Chan added.

On the southwestern tip of the island, SP Setia's maiden and flagship project in Penang is the 45.2ha "Setia Pearl Island".

The former golf course land has been substantially developed and SP Setia has sold an estimated RM500 million worth of properties since the initial launch two to three years ago.

"As a keen proponent of sustainable development, two of our upcoming projects have been earmarked to be Green Building Index-compliant," its director of property division (north) S. Rajoo said.

They are the 0.8ha "Brook Residences" high-end bungalow development adjacent to the affluent Jesselton area and the "Ara Setia", a 12ha mixed development in Sungai Ara.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Phase I


*IJM’s The Light Point records 70% take-up *
By Rosalynn Poh of theedgeproperty.com 
Tuesday, 22 December 2009 11:57 

KUALA LUMPUR: IJM Land Bhd’s The Light Point, its second luxury condominium project at the iconic waterfront development The Light in Penang has achieved 70% sales. More than 100 interested buyers participated in the balloting session for the project’s 88 units last Saturday Dec 19, 2009. 
Situated just off the Penang Bridge on the island’s eastern coastline, The Light has a gross development value of RM5 billion.

IJM Land’s managing director Datuk Soam Heng Choon told theedgeproperty.com the average price for The Light Point units was RM620 psf.

“Buyers were mainly from Penang and we had some from Kuala Lumpur as well. There are mostly Bumiputera units left. The Light Point offers exclusivity, low density, three car parks per unit and many other attractive features,” he said.

The Light Point consists of 88 condominium units with built-ups from 1,830 to 4,090 sq ft. housed in a 28-storey tower with only four units to a floor.

IJM Land previously launched The Light Linear comprising two blocks of 17-storey condominiums with a total of 328 units, two car parks per unit at an average price of RM420 psf. Soam said The Light Linear is fully sold except for some of its bumiputra units.

The Light will be developed over three phases - the first phase consists of three residential projects - The Light Linear, The Light Point and The Light Collection. Phase two comprises a mixed development including a hotel, corporate park, office towers and business hotel, fashion mall and waterfront dining and entertainment district. Its third phase, according to the master plan, is a sea front park.

The whole waterfront project spans a total of 152-acres and is to be developed over the next 12 to 15 years via Jelutong Development Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of IJM Properties Sdn Bhd.

The next launch for The Light would be The Light Collection I & II which is expected to be in 2Q2010.


----------



## built_in_me (Aug 22, 2007)

prefer the older design..esp the 2 iconic towers


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Light to brighten IJM sales prospects*
By Marina EmmanuelPublished: 2010/01/20 

PROPERTY developer IJM Land Bhd (5215) remains optimistic over demand for its Penang projects this year, as it continues to unveil new offerings within its "The Light" waterfront project on the island.

"The fact that our site is protected from tsunamis is yet another advantage," said its managing director Datuk Soam Heng Choon.

Several parts of Malaysia, including the islands of Penang and Langkawi, were hit by tidal waves, resulting from of an earthquake near Sumatra, Indonesia, in December 2004.

Soam said iconic landmarks such as a digital hub, boutique hotel and a convention centre will set The Light apart from other waterfront developments on the island.

The Light, which is a RM5.5 billion mixed development project, is being carried out on reclaimed land north of the Penang Bridge.

Phase 1, which sprawls over 16ha, comprises residential units and is expected to take six years to complete. 

One component of this phase, which will set IJM apart from its competitors, is the 19 units of seafront designer bungalows tagged at RM15 million each.

The units are due to be launched by the end of next year.

The second phase encompasses 41.2ha and will take 15 years to be developed.

The project's The Light Linear condominiums, which were soft-launched in July last year, saw non-Bumiputera units sold out within the day.

"As for The Light Point luxury condos, which are due to be completed by December next year, about 65 per cent of the units have been sold since its soft launch last month," said Soam.

The Light Linear units, which are priced between RM522,000 and RM730,000, have been snapped up mostly by local buyers, he added.

"We are planning for overseas roadshows in Beijing, Shanghai, the Middle East and Singapore this year, and these will (focus) mainly on the second phase of The Light where we plan to target potential investors and en-bloc buyers."


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*IJM project aims to rival other landmarks*
By Marina EmmanuelPublished: 2010/02/01 

IJM Land Bhd (5215), which serves as the property arm of IJM Corp Bhd, was the result of merging IJM Properties Sdn Bhd with RB Land Holdings Bhd.

As part of its greening mission with "The Light" waterfront project, IJM Corp seeks to tap the indigenous environmental elements which have contributed to the Penang essence, or Penang air, which the locals and foreign visitors love, seek and enjoy.

For The Light project, new trees will be planted and ample greenery integrated to create green zones that will enhance a visit to the site.

The RM5.5 billion project, to be developed over the next 12 to 15 years, has been designed to rival landmarks such as Canary Wharf in London, the UK; Docklands in Melbourne, Australia; and Queens Quay in Toronto, Canada.
The developer has appointed six Malaysian architectural firms to design the residential components in the first phase. The project will be developed over three phases.

Among the eco-friendly initiatives that will reportedly be carried out by IJM in developing The Light is the harvesting of coral reefs in the waterways that will be built around the residential units.

Apart from ensuring a healthier marine life, the coral reefs will add aesthetic appeal to the development, notably at night, when they will be lit with a soft underwater glow.

The underwater glow, to be powered by wind generators, is expected to give residents a view of what is underwater from the balconies or windows of the units.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Green plans for IJM's The Light*
By Marina EmmanuelPublished: 2010/02/01 

Property developer IJM Land is putting about 5 per cent of the construction costs of the Penang waterfront project into green-related technologies 

Property developer IJM Land Bhd's (5215) efforts in turning "The Light" waterfront project into Penang's first green development, will see the company putting about 5 per cent of its construction costs into green-related technologies.

Its managing director Datuk Soam Heng Choon said the company is fine-tuning basic design or passive design to cut its reliance on high-technology products for IJM Land's flagship waterfront development in Penang, which carries a development value of RM5.5 billion.

Among others, emphasis will be placed on tapping into natural lighting and cross-ventilation of buildings.

"Our first approach is to reduce materials usage for the project, rather than specifically source for recycled materials," he told Business Times.
Referring to the use of optic cables as an example, Soam said a single core of fibre optics would tremendously reduce a lot of copper cables and yet provide better quality of service to the occupants.

"However we are still sourcing for appropriate sustainable recycled materials for this project, where possible," he said.

Among the few green construction materials identified by IJM Land so far include recycled pavers and composite timber.

The Light, which serves as IJM Land's crown jewel, spans 60.8ha of reclaimed land along the eastern coastline of Penang island. The project stretches from the Penang Bridge to the city centre.

IJM Land is the property arm of IJM Corp Bhd, and is the result of a merger of IJM Properties Sdn Bhd and RB Land Holdings Bhd.

Phase one of The Light is a 16.8ha residential precinct which includes The Light Linear and The Light Point condominiums.

Both The Light Linear and Light Point will be built according to green standards.

Soam said IJM Land, which is working towards complying with Malaysia's Green Building Index (GBI) certification, said rainwater harvesting would be incorporated to reduce water consumption for landscape purposes.

"We also plan to provide a dedicated space for the recycling of household waste for all residents of The Light.

"Educational talks on recycling will be conducted regularly for residents and proceeds from the recycling programme can be donated to charitable organisations," he said.

Apart from using energy-saving lights and air-conditioners with built-in invertor technology in every unit in The Light, Soam said that a centralised vacumn system would be fitted in all units of The Light Point and The Light Collections to reduce the amount of airborne particles that might be reintroduced into the habitable space.

On the advantages of having these green-technology items installed in each unit, Soam said that the inverter air-conditioner, for instance, could help the user lower the power consumed by 60 per cent.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

THE LIGHT (PHASE 2)



ps5 said:


> *THE LIGHT (PHASE 2)
> *


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*IJM’s The Light to launch second luxury condominium in Penang *
By Rosalynn Poh of theedgeproperty.com 

KUALA LUMPUR: IJM Land Bhd’s iconic waterfront project in Penang, known as The Light, will be launching its second luxury condominium within its first phase, The Light Point (picture), this Saturday (Dec 19). The Light, with a gross development value of RM5 billion, is situated just off the Penang Bridge on the island’s eastern coastline.

According to its website, there are at least three phases planned for The Light -- the first phase consisting of three residential projects called The Light Linear, The Light Point and The Light Collection, phase two comprises a mixed development including a hotel, corporate park, office towers and business hotel, fashion mall and waterfront dining and entertainment district. Its third phase, according to the master plan, is a sea front park.

IJM Land’s managing director Datuk Soam Heng Choon told theedgeproperty.com that The Light Linear condominium, also part of the first phase of The Light, was launched in July. “All non-bumiputra units for The Light Linear have been sold since our launch. There is a lot of interest for The Light Point, which we are launching this weekend,” he said. Soam said the average price of The Light Point is RM600 psf.

The Light Point will be made up of 88-units of condominiums with built-ups from 1,830 to 4,090 sq ft. As reported in The Edge’s City & Country on March 30, 2009, The Light Point will consist of a 28-storey luxury condominium block, with only four units to a floor. The Light Linear, on the other hand, comprises two blocks of 17-storey condominiums with 328 units.

The whole waterfront project spans a total of 152-acres and will be developed over the next 12 to 15 years via Jelutong Development Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of IJM Properties Sdn Bhd.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Phase I


UPDATE:


Victor18 said:


> The Light Waterfront Progress:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:


Victor18 said:


> The Light Waterfront Progress:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:


Victor18 said:


> The Light Waterfront Progress:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

ps5 said:


> right now all we can do is wait and IMAGINE.............. :nuts:


----------



## built_in_me (Aug 22, 2007)

it's very nice... more detailed rendering...but errrrr looks a little dense... wut do u all think....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Light Collection*



nazrey said:


> *The Light Collection 1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ps5 said:


>


----------



## nanooo (Mar 22, 2010)

*tahnkssss*

thank youuu best web www.waymoney.tk and www.wowlife.tk


----------



## GreenPeas (Aug 19, 2006)

^^ lovely project


----------



## preppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Greg said:


>


:angel:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:


pen said:


> The Light


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Phase I





ps5 said:


>


http://www.flickr.com/photos/oisacainsg/4825213527/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*IJM's The Light to contain world-class appeal*
By Marina EmmanuelPublished: 2010/07/28
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/opera2/Article/#ixzz0uxF8PXKn










A PERFORMING arts centre to rival Australia's Sydney Opera House, waterfront retail promenade and an international standard marina are among the attractions property developer IJM Land Bhd will unveil when it launches the second phase of its flagship waterfront "The Light" development in Penang at the end of the year.

Its managing director Datuk Soam Heng Choon yesterday said the proposed iconic arts centre, known as "The Pearl" is expected to boost a seating capacity of 2,000 and set to be sprawled over 0.8ha.

The proposed marina, meanwhile, is expected to offer club facilities with more than 200 berths.

"Also to be found in the second phase of this commercial development would be an information technology precinct for Multimedia Super Corridor-status companies and incubator firms," he said during a media launch of the company's "The Light Collection 1" in Penang.

The Light Collection 1 project, which carries a development value of RM203 million, was soft-launched in May, and Soam said half of non-Bumiputera units which are sprawled on 2.8ha have been sold so far.

Present at the launching ceremony were IJM Land general manager (north) Toh Chin Leong and one of the company's consultant architect, Eric Tham.

The Light Collection 1 is the first of four in The Light Collection series which offers 24 units of four-storey water villas and 152 condominiums in four eight-storey blocks.

While the condominiums have built-ups of 1,371 to 1,582 sq ft, the water villas, which are touted to be the first of its kind in the country, are set to boost a built-up area of 3,132 sq ft.

The units are priced from RM823,600 to RM3.18 million.

With a gross development value of RM5.5 billion, The Light is a 60.8-ha freehold waterfront development which will be built over the next 12 to 15 years.

Soam said IJM Land intends to make The Light one of the best waterfront places to live in Malaysia.

"Living by the water," he noted, "represents the highest level of luxury for many home owners."

The entire The Light development is undertaken by IJM Land's subsidiary, Jelutong Development Sdn Bhd.

The project, which will be carried out in three phases, is being touted as the biggest and best integrated residential, shopping, dining, recreational and commercial waterfront living in the northern region.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Light Collection*


nazrey said:


> *The Light Collection 1*


*IJM Land's waterfront project sees 50% take-up before launch *
By Regina William of The Edge Malaysia 
Wednesday, 28 July 2010 10:41 

GEORGE TOWN: IJM Land Bhd's latest addition to the RM5.5 billion The Light Waterfront project — The Light Collection 1 — with a gross development value of RM203 million has seen a 50% take-up rate even before its official launch this weekend.

The Light Collection 1 is the third chapter of the larger development, after the launch of the Light Linear and Light Point in 2009. It will also be the first to feature the water villa series of the project which is being developed in three phases on 152 acres (61.5 hectares) over the next 15 years.

IJM Land's managing director Datuk Soam Heng Choon expressed confidence that the rest of the units would be taken up within the next eight months. The project boasts of being the only one of its kind in Southeast Asia with coral reef waterways weaving around and interconnecting the cluster of buildings.

Soam said the waterways were an impressive feat of high-tech engineering, extensive marine research and expertise which set the project apart from other projects in the country.

At a media briefing on the The Light Collection 1 here, he said the project offered 152 condominium units and 24 water villas within 7.16 acres of land. Also present at the briefing were general manager Toh Chin Leong and the project's architect Eric Tham Kong Meng from Veritas Architects.

The condominiums with floor spaces of between 1,367 sq ft and 1,582 sq ft each are priced at RM580 per sq ft while the three-storey water villas with 3,132 sq ft are priced at RM800 per sq ft.

Each of the water villas feature a basement private garage with three car park bays per unit.

Each of the condominiums and water villas come with air-conditioning units, water heaters, centralised water filtration systems, fibre-to-home, centralised vacuum systems and kitchen cabinets and will be completed by middle of 2013. The four blocks of condominiums are only eight-storeys high with six units per floor.

Soam said IJM would go on a roadshow to Hong Kong, China and Indonesia to market the project.

"There has been much interest generated on the project, which is among the first such waterfront projects in the region. We hope to launch the The Light Collection II project by the end of this year."


----------



## built_in_me (Aug 22, 2007)

what are you talking about... interesting but don't understand a thing.... could u explain


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5040964823/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*The Light Waterfront*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26710206


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


@ Penang Island









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21833475


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

kwanweijye said:


> The Light Point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:


kwanweijye said:


> The Light Waterfront Phase 2


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moedie_shotz/5535223384/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

pgskyline said:


> The Light Linear


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Memuah Tour by Soulzeshifter, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Light Collection III*










*The Light Collection IV*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Jelutong from the air by Marufish, on Flickr

Jelutong from the air by Marufish, on Flickr


----------



## built_in_me (Aug 22, 2007)

i wonder when and what will be the first commercial development in the light... need a crowd puller....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://penangprojectupdate.blogspot.com/2011/06/light-linear-5-jun-2011.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

George Town, Penang by mmcg968, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Island in progress... by bunga67, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://homefinder.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/the-light-aerial-view.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMeKPOwFFIA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9443967776/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

THE LIGHT COLLECTION IV 









source: http://www.thelightwaterfront.com/site_progress.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:


ps5 said:


> *Penang Scrapers from far*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Light Collection III*












> http://www.thelightwaterfront.com/site_pro_light.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*THE LIGHT COLLECTION II*
http://www.thelightwaterfront.com/site_pro_co2.html












>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://thelightwaterfront.com/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/thenationsfirst/14498283206


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kimi_creative/15743430789


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fashvamp/16177290236


----------



## Mariandr (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks amazing!


----------



## ciku (Jul 25, 2012)

Light Collection 3 should complete by mid - year.

External of the building is now being dressed up

I am sorry for not able to share pictures due to lack of posting.

Nice picture Nazrey. Thank you.


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)

Phase 2 going to launch this year.


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)

*The Light waterfront Phase two first launch *


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)

The Light waterfront Phase 1 January progress


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)

ps5 said:


> *The Light 2015*


Phase 1


----------



## nosteik (Mar 31, 2014)

Phase 2 of The light...
IJM is disappointing everyone... Their lie is too much la~~ 

MIRAGE of phase 2 （before2015）









NOW... The real plan of Phase 2


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)

nosteik said:


> Phase 2 of The light...
> IJM is disappointing everyone... Their lie is too much la~~
> 
> MIRAGE of phase 2 （before2015）
> ...


I think still okay.. this will more dense high rise than previous render plan One more thing is thematic shops looks interesting, it will be like Clarke Quay, Singapore with combination of old colonial architecture and shop lots make its feel like western open -air shopping experience


----------



## ciku (Jul 25, 2012)

Visually I prefer the first version.

However the 2nd version makes more sense

Instead of a large concrete mall enclosed, open air retail to the sea would be good.

Couple of thoughts, such as district cool water and Renewable energy on the rooftop to absorb the sun energy to ease the temperature of open air concept?


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)

--


----------



## centralforumdistrict (May 19, 2015)

ciku said:


> Visually I prefer the first version.
> 
> However the 2nd version makes more sense
> 
> ...


I hate when companies build shopping malls. All we need are those same facilities in well designed streets. Toilets, information counters, shelters from rain, etc...

Unless their goal is to build upwards, I would rather they build apartment blocks and had street level shopping. Imagine if Orchard Road was managed by a shopping mall company, and you will understand what I mean.

Street level air conditioning, water sprays, cool down restrooms, maybe showers with toilets, anything else? Too luxuriousness?

Solar power and maybe hydroelectric wheels are a must for being green. But Peng doesn't even have plans for public transport!


----------



## ciku (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## ciku (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## ciku (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## ciku (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## ciku (Jul 25, 2012)

All the above Light Collection 3 except for one of the pic showing Light Collection 4 under construction.

Light Collection 3 should complete by Augst/Sept latest. Finishing touches now.

Collection 4 probably another 9-12mths ??

Layout is OK.

Overall feels good.

3 wind turbine instead of 1 in the picture.

Waterway looks well maintained and stable.. Turtles, sharks, "mantaray", prawns, clowne fish and all.

Disclaimer: Vested.


----------



## ciku (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello JuDist199

Could I use your pictures if it is your IP please.

Thank you.


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hei. Ciku.. u r welcome & bravo for pic


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)

Luxury landmark hard to rival

THE Light Waterfront Penang, a sprawling development on the island’s eastern coastline, will be an iconic landmark hard to rival once completed in several years’ time.

Undertaken by Jelutong Development Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of IJM Land Bhd, it combines visionary architectural concepts with eco-friendly elements, and offers inhabitants a unique, nautical-themed lifestyle.

It is currently being completed in stages, and was recently named the World Silver winner in FIABCI’s Prix d’Excellence Awards 2015 for the Master Plan Category.

IJM Land northern region senior general manager Datuk Toh Chin Leong said a key feature is the coral waterways teeming with marine life which meander through the all-residential phase 1, which bring nature in and create a serene living environment.

Four of its six parcels, containing 1,177 units of upscale waterfront homes, have been completed.

They are The Light Linear, The Light Point and The Light Collections I and II.

“We still have several pier apartments left of The Light Collection II, which are ready for immediate occupancy. They are sized from 2,799sq ft onwards and priced from RM2.983mil.

“Of the remaining two components, The Light Collection III is complete and will be handed over by the third-quarter of this year, while The Light Collection IV is on target to be ready by the end of 2016,” Toh said.

They have been well-received since launch, and only a handful of the former’s duplex townhouses sized from 3,143sq ft onwards, and the latter’s water villas and condominiums at 7,018sq ft and 1,991sq ft onwards respectively, remain available.

These are priced from RM2mil to RM15mil, and will be featured at the Star Property Fair at G Hotel and Gurney Plaza from today to Sunday. Attractive home-ownership packages will be on offer.

Toh also announced the signing of a joint-venture agreement with Singapore- based Perennial Real Estate Holdings Ltd to develop 32 out of the 103 acres of phase II, the Commercial City.

This will see the construction of a large, 100,000sq ft convention centre capable of accommodating up to 10,000 people, which would in the future, host major concerts, events and shows.

“There would also be hotels, shopping mall, thematic shops, condominiums and office towers,” said Toh, adding that work is scheduled to begin next year, and would take five to seven years to complete.

“We want to turn it into a vibrant and iconic tourism hub. Penang lacks an integrated waterfront city like those of Hong Kong, San Francisco or Sydney. But soon we will have a jewel that all Malaysians can be proud of,” he added.

For more information, visit IJM’s booth at Gurney Plaza’s new wing during the fair from 10am to 10pm daily.


----------



## ciku (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## ciku (Jul 25, 2012)

Enjoy guys. Got a few pics of the fishes and penyu and nemo. I will leave it for another day


----------



## cdiq90 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know how coral waterways system works? I will like to know more.


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)

cdiq90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how coral waterways system works? I will like to know more.


U may refers to 'making of the Light ' video by IJM from YouTube. That will make u more even clear info about how it's works.


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------

